# Fluorite



## 914joe (Jul 21, 2012)

I am newb to planted tanks i have a 6.6 bookshelf tank that i want to set up for my betta who is currently in 2.5.I just bought a 15 pound bag of red fluorite about how much should i use,and any tips or advice on using the fluorite.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

914joe said:


> I am newb to planted tanks i have a 6.6 bookshelf tank that i want to set up for my betta who is currently in 2.5.I just bought a 15 pound bag of red fluorite should i use the whole bag or is that to much,and any tips or advice on using the fluorite.


That might be a little too much, but I know that tank is designed to have a lot of horizonal space. Your substrate only needs to be 1-2 inches thick. Just pour it to about that and save the rest. It's worth holding on to the extra for another tank.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

when i saw the title i was afraid it was gonna be about a fluorite geode (like you see at those fancy rock-and-gem stores. glad it's not though.


----------



## 914joe (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks i will use about 2 inches i think that should be good enough for low tech tank and hardy plants.


----------

